# WONT STOP CHEWING ON BARS!!!!!



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

My new rescue wont stop chewing on the bars of her cage!!! im getting so mad because im not able to fall asleep!! she has food and wood chews in her cage so i dont know why shes doing it!!! someone help!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I answerd your other post.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

She needs a playmate. She's bored!!! 
Plus I'm sure she's caught on that if she makes noise then you come over to her cage. So when she wants your attention she knows she can just chew the cage and you'll come right over!


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Does she have any toys? Or hidey holes? 

Getting angry with her isn't going to help any.


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

she has 4 hides. 2 toilet paper boxes and 2 grass type ones. im going to get her some wood toys tomorow and stuff to chew on. not angry. annoyed.


----------



## heatherrrrrrrrrR (Jan 7, 2010)

both my new rat and older rat does this. the new rat has to make tons of noise and she only seems to do it when she knows im in the room trying to sleep for a long period of time, i find it helps to have the tv on she doesnt seem to do it. or i take her out for a few minutes and let her climb on my shoulder then give her a treat.


----------

